# Prostatakrebs > Gesundheitspolitik, Recht und Soziales >  Abiraterone: Nutzenbewertung durch den G-BA

## RuStra

Für das Abiraterone / Zytiga läuft seit dem 1.10.2011 das Verfahren für die Nutzenbewertung für Arzneimitteln mit neuen Wirkstoffen, s. §35a SGB V.

Auf der homepage des G-BA kann man die Veröffentlichung der Fristen des Verfahrens nachlesen:

--------------------------------------------------------------

Wirkstoff: *Abirateronacetat*

Steckbrief

Wirkstoff: Abirateronacetat
Handelsname: Zytiga®
Therapeutisches Gebiet: Prostatakarzinom
Pharmazeutischer Unternehmer: Janssen-Cilag GmbH

Fristen
Beginn des Verfahrens: 01.10.2011
Veröffentlichung der Nutzenbewertung und Beginn des schriftlichen Stellungnahmeverfahrens: 02.01.2012
Fristende zur Abgabe einer schriftlichen Stellungnahme: 23.01.2012
Beschlussfassung: Voraussichtlich Ende März 2012

--------------------------------------------------------------

Wer sich auf die Seite des G-BA begibt, kann sich dort erstmal zwischen 2 grossen Abteilungen entscheiden:
Die Institution und Informationsarchiv.

Wenn man ins Informationsarchiv geht, gibts den Reiter "Frühe Nutzenbewertung": Klickt man den an, sieht man die derzeitige Liste der Medikamente, die natürlich noch kurz ist, weil es sich ja um ein neues Verfahren handelt, seit 1.1.2011 eingeführt.

Interessant hier für uns ist hier auch, dass es zum Cabazitaxel, dessen Verfahrensbeginn schon der 15.4.2011 ist, "kein Status" gibt:

------------------------------------------------------------

Wirkstoff: *Cabazitaxel*

Steckbrief

Wirkstoff: Cabazitaxel
Handelsname: Jevtana®
Therapeutisches Gebiet: Prostatakarzinom
Pharmazeutischer Unternehmer: Sanofi-Aventis Deutschland GmbH

Fristen
Beginn des Verfahrens: 15.04.2011

Bemerkungen
unterliegt der Übergangsfrist nach § 10 AM-NutzenV

-----------------------------------------------------------

Hier ist der Hinweis auf die Übergangsfrist wichtig: Bis zum 31.7.2011 hat es die gegeben, s.§ 10 AM-NutzenV, im konkreten Fall hat Sanofi nach einer zusätzlichen Beratung durch den G-BA, das einzureichende Dossier betreffend, eine Frist von 3 Monaten gegeben, bis zu der das Dossier einzureichen ist. Diese Frist läuft in diesem Monat aus, wir werden also in Bezug auf die Nutzenbewertung des Cabazitaxel demnächst was hören.


Grüsse aus HH,
Rudolf

----------


## RuStra

> Auf der homepage des G-BA kann man die Veröffentlichung der Fristen des Verfahrens nachlesen:


Wie das Nutzenbewertungs-Verfahren bzgl. "unserer" Medikamente weitergeht, kann man sehen an dem jetzt als erstes veröffentlichtes Medikament Ticagrelor, dessen Verfahrensbeginn schon der 1.1.2011 war.

Hier die Pressemitteilung des G-BA zu dieser ersten Dossier-Bewertung.

Und hier die wahrscheinlich ziemlich spannenden Unterlagen, sowohl von Herstellerseite als auch von G-BA/IQWIG-Seite.


Man kann dann da sich erstmal die 4 "Module" des Herstellers ansehen. Dabei ist Modul 4 (in diesem Fall 297 Seiten fett) die Beweisführung des Herstellers für den Nutzen. Es gibt aber noch ein Modul 5, das nicht veröffentlicht wird, in dem u.U. Daten vorhanden sind, die vom Hersteller als Betriebsgeheimnis deklariert sein können. Inwieweit diese feine Unterscheidung für uns eine Rolle spielen wird, ... na?

Im zweiten Reiter "Nutzenbewertung" dann die IQWIG-Bewertung, hier 107 Seiten. Da findet sich dann z.B. solcher Satz: 




> Wegen der besonderen Güte und ausreichenden Größe der PLATO-Studie konnten aus den Daten Belege, z. B. für einen Zusatznutzen, abgeleitet werden, sofern nicht endpunktspezifische Aspekte die Aussagekraft abschwächten


Für das Ticagrelor ist also offenbar für diese bestimmte Indikation ein Nutzen vom IQWIG bestätigt worden. Astra-Zeneca wird sich freuen. Allerdings muss der G-BA diesen Nutzen noch feststellen=beschliessen.


Wie auch immer: Das neue Nutzenbewertungverfahren bietet jedermann, der lesen möchte, Stoff genug, um bei der Diskussion des klinischen Nutzens von Arzneimitteln mitzumachen. Worauf es uns dabei im Zusammenhang mit der Anwendung+Bewertung des Abiraterone und Cabazitaxel ankommt, das zu überlegen, haben wir noch ein paar Monate Zeit, z.B. hier im Forum.


Nochmal Grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## RuStra

> Für das Abiraterone / Zytiga läuft seit dem 1.10.2011 das Verfahren für die Nutzenbewertung für Arzneimitteln mit neuen Wirkstoffen, s. §35a SGB V.
> 
> ...
> 
> Beginn des Verfahrens: 01.10.2011
> Veröffentlichung der Nutzenbewertung und Beginn des schriftlichen Stellungnahmeverfahrens: 02.01.2012


Prost Neujahr in die Runde!

Da heute der 02.01.2012 ist, gibts auch prompt die Meldung vom IQWIG, dass das Nutzenbewertungs-Projekt zum Abiraterone abgeschlossen ist.

In der Kurzfassung der Bewertung kann man im Ergebnis unten nachlesen, dass das IQWIG zu der Auffassung gekommen ist, dass ein "beträchtlicher Zusatznutzen" vorhanden ist, jedenfalls im Vergleich mit BSC = Best Supportive Care u. Prednison:





> Für die best supportive  care-Population liegt ein *Hinweis auf einen  beträchtlichen 
> Zusatznutzen* von Abirateronacetat / Prednison / BSC gegenüber Prednison / BSC vor




Soweit so gut (auch für Janssen-Cilag) - nun wird der G-BA diese Empfehlung aufgreifen, diskutieren und entscheiden.

Grüsse aus HH,
Rudolf

----------


## RuStra

> gibts auch prompt die Meldung vom IQWIG, dass das Nutzenbewertungs-Projekt zum Abiraterone abgeschlossen ist.


Das IQWIG hat auch auf der Gesundheitsinformation-Seite einen Beitrag zum Abiraterone abgesetzt - schaut doch mal, was ihr davon haltet !!

----------


## RuStra

Hallo Medikamenten-Fans,

da auf der Basis der neulich veröffentlichten IQWiG-Stellungnahme zur Nutzenbewertung des Abiraterone die Diskussion im G-BA bzw. dem Unterausschuss Arzneimittel weitergeht und ich da mindest zu einem Termin dabei sein werde, möchte ich darum bitten, wer auch immer dazu noch was beitragen möchte, mir das mitzuteilen. 

Es gibt hier im Informationsarchiv auf einer G-BA-Seite alle Unterlagen, soweit sie nicht vom pharmazeutischen Hersteller als geheim klassifiziert worden sind, für jedermann zur Einsicht oder zum Runterladen. 

Die IQWiG-Stellungnahme zur Nutzenbewertung ist auch schon verlinkt gewesen, sodass genügend Lesestoff für alle, die Lust haben (man kann nicht immer Romane oder Krimis lesen), vorhanden ist.

Vielleicht fällt dem einen oder der anderen ja noch was ein.
Dann fühle ich mich da nicht so auf aussichtslosem vorgeschobenen Posten, ohne dass jemand interessiert.

Schalom,
Rudolf

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Rudolf,

wer liest denn als PCa-Betroffener noch Krimis? Wir müssen doch schon reichlich Krimis mit unserem Untermieter nachvollziehen. Es ist schon ein recht mühseliges Unterfangen, diese ganze Litanei vom IQWiG aufmerksam durchzulesen, und  die Zeit drängt. Immerhin konntest Du unbefangen die auch an Dich gerichteten 6 Fragen mit nein beantworten. Vorab als Zwischeninfo ein Hinweis aktuell auf *dies.*

----------


## RuStra

> ...
> Es ist schon ein recht mühseliges Unterfangen, diese ganze Litanei vom IQWiG aufmerksam durchzulesen, und  die Zeit drängt.


Es reicht schon als Einstieg, wenn man in dem Dossier beispielsweise die ersten zusammenfassenden Papiere anschaut.

Ich habe die promann-Seite zum Abiraterone auf Stand gebracht, sodass man dort alles Wissenswerte rund um dieses neue Medikament wiederfindet, natürlich noch ergänzbar und sicher auch ergänzungsbedürftig, nur zu, ich freu mich auf Post!

Meine Vorstellung ist, dass die Fragen, die sich an den klinischen Einsatz des Abiraterones ergeben (haben), dort auf der Seite abgelegt werden. Natürlich auch entsprechende Antworten.

----------


## Harald_1933

*Aus Gesundheitsinformation:

*Die Lebenserwartung stieg im Durchschnitt um 4 bis 5 Monate.

Es gab Hinweise darauf, dass Abiraterone auch Krankheitsfolgen hinauszögern kann. Dazu gehören zum Beispiel Knochenbrüche oder Operationen, die durch Absiedelungen eines Prostatakrebs in Knochen verursacht wurden. Nach Beginn der Einnahme von Abirateron dauerte es etwa 10 Monate bis bei jedem vierten Mann solch eine Folge einer Knochenabsiedelung aufgetreten war. Bei den Männern, die das Scheinmedikament einnahmen, dauerte es etwa 5 Monate bis bei jedem Vierten solch eine Folge aufgetreten war.

*Aus dem Gutachten des IQWiG:

*Für die best supportive care-Population liegt ein Hinweis auf einen beträchtlichen Zusatznutzen von Abirateronacetat / Prednison / BSC gegenüber Prednison / BSC vor. Diese Gesamtaussage zum Ausmaß des Zusatznutzens basiert auf der Aggregation der auf Endpunktebene hergeleiteten Ausmaße des Zusatznutzens.

Für die Docetaxel-Retherapie-Population ist ein Zusatznutzen von Abirateronacetat in Kombination mit Prednison oder Prednisolon gegenüber Docetaxel in Kombination mit Prednison oder Prednisolon nicht belegt.

Über den Zusatznutzen beschließt der G-BA.

Eigentlich sollte doch nach der ziemlich eindeutigen Beurteilung durch den IQWiG -  Institut für Qualität und Wirtschaftlichkeit im Gesundheitswesen - die Richtung hoffentlich für *alle* infragekommende Patienten klar sein.

*"Die Wissenschaft verzeiht nachvollziehbare Irrtümer, aber keine Nachlässigkeiten"
*(Hans-Jürgen Quadbeck-Seeger)

----------


## RuStra

> Für das Abiraterone / Zytiga läuft seit dem 1.10.2011 das Verfahren für die Nutzenbewertung für Arzneimitteln mit neuen Wirkstoffen, s. §35a SGB V.


vermeldete heute die Ärztezeitung ...

----------

